# Thinning Paint



## Bob Guercio (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Is there ever a reason nowadays to thin paint? I say this because I imagine that all good brands such as Benjamin Moore, Sherwin Williams, etc. are probably thinned to the correct consistency in production.

Thank you,
Bob


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

The only reason guys thin, is to achieve the application properties that they like. Most products are built to fit the masses. Thinning something slightly to make it apply the way you want is ok. Most products will state that on the label.


----------



## kboyz (Feb 25, 2011)

Agreed. We thin latex with XIM Xtender and alkyds with Penatrol. Probably more out of habit than anything, although I do like a certain "flow" when I cut. I do find that most low/no VOC paints need to be thinned to maintain a wet edge.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Same here. It just makes it flow better.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I seldom just open and go. But how much and when is largely a matter of feel and experience. And every paint is different to some degree.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

id also like to add that thinning is helpfull when painting exteriors or in direct sunlight to retard dry time


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

some of the coatings that i use are 70% to 100% solids and thinning is required. these guys are right. thinning will help with flow and keeping a wet edge. i use a lot of epoxies and polyurethanes and i cant thin them as much as i would like to anymore due to tighter VOC regulations. thinning will be different for each application (brush,roll or spray). your product should have guides for thinning on the can or you can request a product data sheet from your paint supplier.


----------



## StevenH (Sep 9, 2009)

Nothing wrong putting some latex speed.:thumbsup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Never painted interior latex trim without a bit of Floetrol but I wouldn't call it thinning.


----------



## Bob Guercio (Feb 25, 2011)

sdsester said:


> Never painted interior latex trim without a bit of Floetrol but I wouldn't call it thinning.


Is Floetrol a substitute for a good quality paint? In other words, since I use Benjamin Moore Regal, would Floetrol be of benefit to me?

Bob


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bob Guercio said:


> Is Floetrol a substitute for a good quality paint? In other words, since I use Benjamin Moore Regal, would Floetrol be of benefit to me?
> 
> Bob


 

first of all its not a substitute but rather an additive........i use ''aquatrol'' its cheaper :wink:


*Latex paint conditioner improves flow and cover qualities while it makes brushing, rolling and spraying easier. Reduces brush marks and bristle separation. Permits 20% lower spray pressures when spraying. Creates the beautiful look of oil-based paint. Reduces brush and roller marks. Extends open working time. Great for faux finishing, painting of trim and paneled doors. Soap and water clean-up. *


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ole34 said:


> first of all its not a substitute but rather an additive........i use ''aquatrol'' its cheaper :wink:
> 
> 
> *Latex paint conditioner improves flow and cover qualities while it makes brushing, rolling and spraying easier. Reduces brush marks and bristle separation. Permits 20% lower spray pressures when spraying. Creates the beautiful look of oil-based paint. Reduces brush and roller marks. Extends open working time. Great for faux finishing, painting of trim and paneled doors. Soap and water clean-up. *


Exactly! I used top end paints but it still added a lot to the final surface look. I didn't do a lot of spray work but those who did loved Floetrol and its cousin Penetrol for oil based finishes. 

In the art world, where I thought I was headed once, Liquitex makes a similar product but a tiny can of it starts for $25 or so these days? Thankfully I also grew up in and around the trades and learned to paint art galleries because I never would have made it as a fine arts painter. 

I've never tried aquatrol and it may not be marketed where I am or I just have not noticed but will give it a shot. A gallon of Floetrol went a long way when I was working steadily. A quart of Floetrol, or I suppose Aquatrol would last a homeowner quite awhile and I think it retails for like $8-10 for a quart? 

People please listen, it will not fix crappy waterlogged box store paint. You got to use it with real paint.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Bob Guercio said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there ever a reason nowadays to thin paint? I say this because I imagine that all good brands such as Benjamin Moore, Sherwin Williams, etc. are probably thinned to the correct consistency in production.
> 
> ...


Lost site of your question and rambled on. Sorry. 

Yes, there is probably a reason to thin paint. You may have trouble getting it through the crappy Wagner-ish spray equipment if you don't. Don't buy paint toys and expect anything much out of them!!!! Rent the good equipment :thumbup:and buy your own tips to be safe if you do not use it often. 

As mentioned, I have not done a lot of spray work in awhile because I ended my painting career working on antique and vintage homes where it was just not appropriate in most cases. Last time I used one? A cutie of a Victorian that was getting new floors and had 800 closets, cabinet interiors, nooks and crannies that got the only white paint in the place. I also mickey mouse masked all the clean and prepped trim and primed it. Some goth kid had painted her bedroom black so I primed that with a sprayer. 4,000 sf of such nonsense done in a day. 

If the rugs and floors were special? And I showed up with spray equipment? And even with TRUST ME on my shirt and a bottle of Floetrol?


----------

